# Applet funktioniert auf Homepage bzw. über UNC-Pfad nicht



## Köter (4. Apr 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Applet erstellt, dass LOKAL am Rechner bzw. auf von einem anderen Rechner nach Zugriff auf ein GEMAPPTES NETZLAUFWERK (S:\) wunderbar funktioniert.

(1) Es handelt sich um ein signiertes Applet, weil ich Asugabedaten in eine *.dat-Datei schreibe.
(2) Es werden auch Bilder bzw. Textinhalte aus Unterordnern zum Ausführen geladen:
     Ordnerstruktur: \images
                            \textdata
                            \results                   ... enthält die Textdatei mit den Ausgabedaten
                            my_applet.jar
                            my_applet.html
(3) Alle Pfade in der Java-Datei sind relativ - das Applet lässt sich also lokal auf beliebigen Orten ausführen.


Wenn ich nun versuche, die html-Datei von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk über einen UNC-Pfad zu starten, dann bekomme ich die kurze Fehlermeldung:
Applet notinited.
Zusätzlich erscheint nur ein kleines rotes Kreuz am linken oberen Rand.

Das selbe passiert, wenn man alle Daten auf seine Homepage stellt und dann die html aufruft.

Weil ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, bitte ich euch um Hilfe...
... mit bestem Dank im Voraus!
Peter


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2007)

Poste bitte mal die Fehlermeldung aus der Java-Konsole des Browsers.


----------



## Köter (5. Apr 2007)

java.util.NoSuchElementException
	at java.util.StringTokenizer.nextToken(Unknown Source)
	at KleeblattApplet.init(KleeblattApplet.java:185)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Aber trotzdem danke für die sehr schnelle erste Reaktion.

Lg
Peter


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Apr 2007)

Java-API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> public class NoSuchElementException
> extends RuntimeException
> 
> Thrown by the nextElement method of an Enumeration to indicate that there are no more elements in the enumeration.



Da solltest du zunächst ansetzen.


----------

